# Work in Australian Mining sector



## Blue Tongue (Feb 15, 2011)

We currently have multiple employment positions for Diesel Mechanics to work in Australia. With over 10 years experience, Blue Tongue Recruit has established itself as Australia’s number 1 specialist in hiring and sponsoring Heavy Diesel Mechanics to live and work in Australia.

We are currently looking for skilled tradespeople with experience in any of the following areas;

- CAT repair technicians 
- Komatsu repair technicians
- Mobile Equipment repair technicians (small and large)
- Heavy Diesel Engine repair technicians 
- Truck repair technicians 
- Auto Electricians

Very attractive salaries will be offered to the successful candidates as we want to attract the best and brightest to work in regional locations across Australia. Successful candidates may, depending upon the position you are selected for, be eligible for assistance with the cost of Visa's and settlement.

If this is you or you know someone who may be interested then we want to hear from you. Please post your contact details and we'l be in contact with you.


----------



## Grovesy (Apr 11, 2011)

Blue Tongue said:


> We currently have multiple employment positions for Diesel Mechanics to work in Australia. With over 10 years experience, Blue Tongue Recruit has established itself as Australia's number 1 specialist in hiring and sponsoring Heavy Diesel Mechanics to live and work in Australia.
> 
> We are currently looking for skilled tradespeople with experience in any of the following areas;
> 
> ...


Hi my name is Grovesy, I'm wanting employment in the mining industry and came across your post. I'm a 26 y/o male from Victoria and have been a heavy vehicle diesel mechanic for 7 years with loads of experience. If there are positions still available please call 0432166606 Cheers


----------



## scottishdave (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey there. Anybody know a company that would be willing to sponsor a excavator driver? Got over 14 years experience and have also worked as telehandler, on Cat C lorry, steel erecting. Ive also worked with powerlines and on farms


----------



## Martin (Apr 30, 2011)

Blue Tongue said:


> We currently have multiple employment positions for Diesel Mechanics to work in Australia. With over 10 years experience, Blue Tongue Recruit has established itself as Australia's number 1 specialist in hiring and sponsoring Heavy Diesel Mechanics to live and work in Australia.
> 
> We are currently looking for skilled tradespeople with experience in any of the following areas;
> 
> ...


Hi, I am a Diesel mechanic for many years dealing with CAT trucks, scammels and many more I also ran my own mobile repairs for on site vehicles for 6 yrs drove large trucks and excavators but my cctb is not covered now as i have been sailing for the last 10 yrs, I am at present working in my own company in Malaysia repairing all aspects on Yachts, mechanical and electrical etc.... I am 52 yrs of age but fairly fit, am married and all 3 kids flown the nest living back in UK, do you think i would get a work visa at my age?? I am a work aholic and run my buisness here 7 days a week. looking for a more stable job. many thanks, MG.


----------



## Martin (Apr 30, 2011)

Martin said:


> Hi, I am a Diesel mechanic for many years dealing with CAT trucks, scammels and many more I also ran my own mobile repairs for on site vehicles for 6 yrs drove large trucks and excavators but my cctb is not covered now as i have been sailing for the last 10 yrs, I am at present working in my own company in Malaysia repairing all aspects on Yachts, mechanical and electrical etc.... I am 52 yrs of age but fairly fit, am married and all 3 kids flown the nest living back in UK, do you think i would get a work visa at my age?? I am a work aholic and run my buisness here 7 days a week. looking for a more stable job. many thanks, MG.


Sorry forgot to give you my contact Mobile is +60(malaysia)016 308 2832 and address is Multimax Engineering SDN BHD, Jalan Shahbandar, port Klang, 42000, Selangor Darul Ehsan. Malaysia. Thanks.


----------



## thirdchance57 (Jul 8, 2011)

*looking for work*

im trying to move to australia and im looking for a job in the mining industry. im 31 and i have 8 years experience as an operator/all rounder. im a certified crane operator also. id be interested in talking to you about migration or a job.
thanks,
chance +1-417-850-6096


----------



## lecongqui (Jun 22, 2011)

Dears,

My name is Qui Le, I am vietnamese.

I will come and live in Australia next April 2012. 

I have 05 years experiences maintenance technician in paint production factory.

If i have a chance, please kindly contact me:

Qui Le


----------



## ryaan (May 26, 2011)

*Looking for Adminstrative or HR job in AUstralia*

Hi,
I am looking for any administrative or HR jobs in australia. Currently i m working in a small company as an administrator but the hours are not enough for me to be eligible to apply for sponsorship. I have 2 years of experience in admin and masters degree in aussie university. 
Any part of Australia any kind of office and any time. If you have an opportunity for me pls mail me in lisadong15 at gmail dot com


----------



## johnoz (Aug 8, 2011)

Well this is Johnoz, i am interested in this job. I am from Australia. i am 30 years with no experience. Well in short hand. I want to do work in mining industry. could please give me the contact detail to contact you.


----------

